# De Anegada Lobsta Regatta video



## Saildoggie (Aug 16, 2008)

Just back from a great 11 day BVI charter aboard Galeaux, a new Voyage 500 cat, we had a few fun events planned including a fun persuit race to Anegada, an awesome video was put together by Boatjunkie, he was aboard a power cat:

Welcome to Our Site

Click on Lobster Regatta 2010


----------



## oceanscapt (Aug 1, 2009)

Haven't been to Anegada in a few years but I do remember the monster lobsters, honor bar, Cow Wreck Beach, pink flamingos, and a great anchorage. Thanks for the clip - I've gotta get out of here and back down there.


----------



## Saildoggie (Aug 16, 2008)

Anegada was beaautiful as always, very laid back.
We had a great awards dinner at Potters by The Sea and a beach day at Potters new beach bar, Island Lovers the next day.
I have a bunch of pics but cannot post them from here at work.

I was the Captain of Galeaux a Voyage 500 cat, we started last and passed everybody, i did give First Place to catatonic, the actual 2nd finishing boat as i was Race Chairman as well and did want to hear the sandbagging comments.

Anegada Lobsta Regatta Start and Finish Times:


Galeaux: Start10:11:28am – Crossed Finish Line 11:35:11am Time Elapsed (1hour 23 min. 43 sec.) 
SailDoggie relinquished 1st place as race organizer.

Catatonic: Start 10:10:25am-Crossed Finish Line 11:36:06am 
#1
Time Elapsed (1hour 25min. 41 sec.) 

Utopia: Start 10:03:45am - Crossed Finish Line 11:37:15am
#2
Time Elapsed (1hour 33min. 30 sec.) 

Blue Bayou: Start 10:10:27am-Crossed Finish Line 11:39:22am 
#3 
Time Elapsed (1hour 28min. 55 sec.) 

Blue Moon: Start 10:12:00am-Crossed Finish Line 11:47:52am 
#4
Time Elapsed (1hour 35min. 52 sec.)

Forever Freye: Start10:05:12am-Crossed Finish Line 11:48:35am 
#5
Time Elapsed (1hour 43min. 23 sec.)

Long Over Do: Start 10:07:47am Crossed Finish Line…….sometime that day, living up to their name… 
#6


Results from the Race Committee Boat "Cattitude" and the Dinghy Poker Run Winner.....


----------

